# common mistakes.



## pal21

Been reading a few of the posts and I'm noticeing a few folks may be making some mistakes due to inexperiance. Here is a couple things new hunters should keep in mind when in the woods.

When out scouting DO NOT go out with a call. All you are going to do is educate the birds and make them call shy. Practice at home.

Think long and hard before using a tom decoy and a gobble call on public land. Some people think they can actually sneak up on a turkey, and they will wind up sneaking up on you.

I personally would not use a decoy that I cannot fold up and tuck in my vest. You need to remain highly mobile when turkey hunting. You will wind up moving a half mile to get in a gobblers range. That goes for pop up blinds as well. Just to much stuff to pack around. Take a good pair of pruning sissors with you. You can cut out a hiding spot in just a minuite or so.

If you call and a bird answers, that tells you two things. First he heard you. Second, he knows where you are, exactly where you are. If he cuts you off or double gobbles, set out your decoy if you have one and find a place to hide. He will show up. You are on his list of places to go that day. You need to keep in mind these birds don't wear a wrist watch. They have no concept of time. He may show up in 5 minuites or 5 hours, be he will be there.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## firstflight111

pal21 said:


> Been reading a few of the posts and I'm noticeing a few folks may be making some mistakes due to inexperiance. Here is a couple things new hunters should keep in mind when in the woods.
> 
> When out scouting DO NOT go out with a call. All you are going to do is educate the birds and make them call shy. Practice at home.
> 
> Think long and hard before using a tom decoy and a gobble call on public land. Some people think they can actually sneak up on a turkey, and they will wind up sneaking up on you.
> 
> I personally would not use a decoy that I cannot fold up and tuck in my vest. You need to remain highly mobile when turkey hunting. You will wind up moving a half mile to get in a gobblers range. That goes for pop up blinds as well. Just to much stuff to pack around. Take a good pair of pruning sissors with you. You can cut out a hiding spot in just a minuite or so.
> 
> If you call and a bird answers, that tells you two things. First he heard you. Second, he knows where you are, exactly where you are. If he cuts you off or double gobbles, set out your decoy if you have one and find a place to hide. He will show up. You are on his list of places to go that day. You need to keep in mind these birds don't wear a wrist watch. They have no concept of time. He may show up in 5 minuites or 5 hours, be he will be there.
> 
> Hope some of this helps.


thats you inexperiance dont tell ppl to chase the brids in the woods it might be some one calling set up and stay there you start calling then move then the tom thinks you moving to him it is best to stay in one spot and call from there the tom know were the hens are that what messes them up when you start running around the woods and calling he know where they are and goes and does his thing and moves on i have hunted turkeys for 30 years yes put your decoys out and sit and wait for him to come to you i sit in the same spot every year and we kill a lot of big birds you might have to wait for them some days early some day late last year the first day heard them but did not see them till 11:00 every day is different the first thing they do is go to hens i dont call till there on the ground the longer you call to them in the trees the longer they will stay up there get between them and call good scouting will let you know were there play ground are 

























http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu40/terryjoy111/turkey011.jpg

all 4 shot in the same spot in the first week


----------



## Mushijobah

Good advice Pal. Decent advice FF111.....maybe work on the grammar.


----------



## Guest

Decent advice FF111.....maybe work on the grammar. 

it isn't important. he conveyed his message precisely.

i would say that biggest thing that i have learned is to keep my calling to a minimum. turkeys have excellent hearing. i have done well just using a series of clucks to bring birds in. just my opinion, of course, as i am still learning myself.


----------



## pal21

I agree it is best to keep the calling to a minimum. It's not so much what your call sounds like, as when you call.

When I say you need to stay mobile, I don't mean you should be running around in the woods like a crazy person. If I hear a bird gobble 300 yds. off I will head in that direction if and only if I have yet to make my first call. I believe that once you make that first call you have given up your location to that bird. Now he knows where you are, exactly where you are, and you are not sure where he is. Many mornings I have still not made my first call by 9. 

Sounds to me like firstflight has a terrific ambush set up which is the way to go if you can find one.


----------



## PapawSmith

rapman said:


> it isn't important. he conveyed his message precisely.


Seriously? It is a little important and the only "precise" things said in that whole 216 word sentence were "30 years" and "11:00". Not knocking the message but mix in a little spelling effort and the occasional punctuation mark and make it all a little more readable. I am a little tired of all the lazy shortcuts I see in just about everything today. As a dad to many and employer to even more, I see my fair share. If you can spend 5 minutes to type your thoughts spend 30 extra seconds to make them legible. 
I've read many of Mushi's posts. He seems to be an educated young man and, I believe, exactly right when he says "Maybe work on the grammar". And I agree on the advice. At least how I read it.


----------



## firstflight111

PapawSmith said:


> Seriously? It is a little important and the only "precise" things said in that whole 216 word sentence were "30 years" and "11:00". Not knocking the message but mix in a little spelling effort and the occasional punctuation mark and make it all a little more readable. I am a little tired of all the lazy shortcuts I see in just about everything today. As a dad to many and employer to even more, I see my fair share. If you can spend 5 minutes to type your thoughts spend 30 extra seconds to make them legible.
> I've read many of Mushi's posts. He seems to be an educated young man and, I believe, exactly right when he says "Maybe work on the grammar". And I agree on the advice. At least how I read it.


Sorry for being lazy !!!! I will try harder next time sir ...  I did not take typeing in school.. Some of my key are blank....


----------



## rippin lip

pal21 said:


> I agree it is best to keep the calling to a minimum. It's not so much what your call sounds like, as when you call.
> 
> .. Many mornings I have still not made my first call by 9.
> 
> 
> 
> . i like them mornings when they pitch down to me, few tree yelps and fly down cackle works great i dont think i could ever turkey hunt and not call until 9, i love to cut at them all the way in, very aggressive, however i do have a few friends that call very sparingly and they usually get their birds, i guess there's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Guest

I've read many of Mushi's posts. He seems to be an educated young man and, I believe, exactly right when he says "Maybe work on the grammar". And I agree on the advice. At least how I read it. 
__________________

not going to get into rock throwing, but it is not important. this is not a presentation to a board or to a class. i, too, am a bit educated and i know there are those who are more so. on this site, we convey messages, tips, and other trivial outdoor matter. don't point out someone's faults unless you are willing to be a target for the same. the guy did okay. btw, there are a lot of educated guys in washington who type well, speak well and who rip us off daily. as for me, i will take a guy like firstflight anytime.


----------



## PapawSmith

firstflight111 said:


> Sorry for being lazy !!!! I will try harder next time sir ...  I did not take typeing in school.. Some of my key are blank....


Outstanding recovery. Holy crap, look at all those dots!  
Didn't mean to be an a-hole just read that at the end of a regular day and it stuck. (And 'typeing is really typing). 
With regards to the hunt I prefer to be silent. I have been fortunate to hunt an area where there is a population with territorial consistency. Like deer hunting the quiet, patient, sit and wait method has been successful for me. I very much enjoy the time it allows me in the woods, I'm really in no giant hurry to shoot the one bird we are allowed. I would love to know how to, and be good at calling birds. But at this point it would probably be no more successful than slobbered pick up lines were at bars when I was young. 


"don't point out someone's faults unless you are willing to be a target for the same."
I'm a willing and experienced target. Comes with speaking your mind and being willing to say something when you think it needs said.

"there are a lot of educated guys in washington who type well, speak well and who rip us off daily. as for me, i will take a guy like firstflight anytime."
There Rapman, you proved my point and spoke your mind and said something needed said. I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## Snook

I'll agree that sitting in one spot(where turkeys are known to be)is probably one of the best ways to harvest one. Call sparingly and let that bird find you! As for me, I'm not that patient and usually "run and gun" the woods I'm hunting. I hunt all private property and ruining somebody's set up is not likely. The best part of the hunt for me is hearing them gobble to the gun. Pulling the trigger is easy. Sometimes I even feel guilty after I pull the trigger Good Luck to All this Turkey Season!


----------



## firstflight111

PapawSmith said:


> Outstanding recovery. Holy crap, look at all those dots!
> Didn't mean to be an a-hole just read that at the end of a regular day and it stuck. (And 'typeing is really typing).
> With regards to the hunt I prefer to be silent. I have been fortunate to hunt an area where there is a population with territorial consistency. Like deer hunting the quiet, patient, sit and wait method has been successful for me. I very much enjoy the time it allows me in the woods, I'm really in no giant hurry to shoot the one bird we are allowed. I would love to know how to, and be good at calling birds. But at this point it would probably be no more successful than slobbered pick up lines were at bars when I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> "there are a lot of educated guys in washington who type well, speak well and who rip us off daily. as for me, i will take a guy like firstflight anytime."
> There Rapman, you proved my point and spoke your mind and said something needed said. I wholeheartedly concur.




"don't point out someone's faults unless you are willing to be a target for the same."
I'm a willing and experienced target. Comes with speaking your mind and being willing to say something when you think it needs said.


Not trying to point out faults... just trying to help others out .. running in the woods chasing that tom never a good thing ...because you never know who making that call... just like deer hunting.... some people shot at anything that moves ..just want every one to be safe.. i take a lot of guy and kids some ladies out hunting.. i would never tell anyone to chase birds... a good idea to wear a orange vest when moving around !% just my 2 cents ......


----------



## M.Magis

I&#8217;ve read this whole thread more than once, and not one time did I see pal21 suggest running around the woods chasing turkey sounds? Why did you even bring it up? If you like to sit around and wait on a turkey, that&#8217;s great. It&#8217;s a very effective way to hunt turkeys. It&#8217;s also an extremely boring way to hunt turkeys. Run and gun is my preferred method and it works well for me. If I had to sit around and wait for a turkey I simply wouldn&#8217;t hunt them. Your way isn&#8217;t the only way.


----------



## pal21

I think firstflight has had a few people walk in on his setup. Thats why he thinks everybody should stake out a territory and stay put. I sure can't hunt that way and I don't know anyone that does, but to each their own.

The thing I love about turkey hunting is I never know how the day will unfold, never know where I will run into that hot tom, never know where that bird will lead me, and never know if I get to even see one till I'm back at the cabin. I've been hunting them a while now, don't know for sure how many I've killed, but one thing I can say for sure I've never had a hunt start out and end up the same way. It's always a new adventure.

Anyways I was hopeing to help some of the new hunters get off on the right foot. Oh well!


----------



## allwayzfishin

this will be my first year. good tips. wondering how my calling with a diaphragm will pan out. still practicing. should i shoot 1 with a gun first? or should i use the bow. been tagging a deflated balloon at 20-30 yds with great results. how about not using a blind? i will just wait for them to go behind a tree before i draw back. any thoughts for a newbie? thanks


----------



## Snook

allwayzfishin said:


> this will be my first year. good tips. wondering how my calling with a diaphragm will pan out. still practicing. should i shoot 1 with a gun first? or should i use the bow. been tagging a deflated balloon at 20-30 yds with great results. how about not using a blind? i will just wait for them to go behind a tree before i draw back. any thoughts for a newbie? thanks


To take one with a bow is an accomplishment of it's own. I would suggest to kill one with a gun first(which also can be an accomplishment). Those birds can see much better than a deer and when that big boy comes in strutting and gobbling you'll probably get the shakes


----------



## Mushijobah

allwayzfishin said:


> this will be my first year. good tips. wondering how my calling with a diaphragm will pan out. still practicing. should i shoot 1 with a gun first? or should i use the bow. been tagging a deflated balloon at 20-30 yds with great results. how about not using a blind? i will just wait for them to go behind a tree before i draw back. any thoughts for a newbie? thanks


I too recommend gun first. That's all I have experience with...and honestly all I would be effective with. They are hard to hunt, especially when you don't exactly live in their backyard. If I had the time and money to do a lot of scouting and feel confident that I would have multiple shots at birds a season, I would go bow. That just aint the case.

And I wasn't ragging on you firstflight. I just have a hard time reading giant run-ons. I know it's an internet forum, and who cares, but I just can't do it! Even if I read it in my head, I find myself not being able to take a breath! Thanks for the good advice on long-term still hunting. I will be using that tactic this year for the first time.


----------



## bigcat46

I have killed two birds with a bow, and all you need is the pieces to fall perfectly. Neither time did I use a "blind". I was in the top of a fallen tree the first time while I called for my buddy who sat in front of me, he shot the first bird, the second started flogging the dead bird. While all his attention was on that it gave me time to draw and shoot him. Awesome double.

The second one came sneaking into my setup and when he walked behind a tree I drew. I was in front of a tree with some multiflora behind me, to help break up my outline. Also used decoys each time.

I also suggest being proficient with a diaphram if hunting with bow.


----------



## Big Bones

pal21 said:


> Been reading a few of the posts and I'm noticeing a few folks may be making some mistakes due to inexperiance. Here is a couple things new hunters should keep in mind when in the woods.
> 
> When out scouting DO NOT go out with a call. All you are going to do is educate the birds and make them call shy. Practice at home.
> 
> Think long and hard before using a tom decoy and a gobble call on public land. Some people think they can actually sneak up on a turkey, and they will wind up sneaking up on you.
> 
> I personally would not use a decoy that I cannot fold up and tuck in my vest. You need to remain highly mobile when turkey hunting. You will wind up moving a half mile to get in a gobblers range. That goes for pop up blinds as well. Just to much stuff to pack around. Take a good pair of pruning sissors with you. You can cut out a hiding spot in just a minuite or so.
> 
> If you call and a bird answers, that tells you two things. First he heard you. Second, he knows where you are, exactly where you are. If he cuts you off or double gobbles, set out your decoy if you have one and find a place to hide. He will show up. You are on his list of places to go that day. You need to keep in mind these birds don't wear a wrist watch. They have no concept of time. He may show up in 5 minuites or 5 hours, be he will be there.
> 
> Hope some of this helps.


You couldnt have said it any better. Great info....new turkey hunters, this is the case and if you listen to this....I promise youll kill a bird. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ezbite

I read this thread hoping to get some pointers, BUT NOW, you guys have confused me even more. 

Here's what I've picked up so far... decoys-good, but not Tom decoys. Sitting at the decoys-good (but boring), run-n-gun also good. Papawsmith slobbers his pick-lines, Calling-good, but not before 9am (apparently some turkeys own timex) and last but not least use your commas and periods.lol.  thanks for the help guys.

Don't anyone get bent, I'm joking(mostly)

good luck Monday and be safe.


----------



## firstflight111

pal21 said:


> I think firstflight has had a few people walk in on his setup. Thats why he thinks everybody should stake out a territory and stay put. I sure can't hunt that way and I don't know anyone that does, but to each their own.
> 
> The thing I love about turkey hunting is I never know how the day will unfold, never know where I will run into that hot tom, never know where that bird will lead me, and never know if I get to even see one till I'm back at the cabin. I've been hunting them a while now, don't know for sure how many I've killed, but one thing I can say for sure I've never had a hunt start out and end up the same way. It's always a new adventure.
> 
> Anyways I was hopeing to help some of the new hunters get off on the right foot. Oh well!


no sir i dont have to many guys walk in on my set up... no i find my turkeys and watch then to find there pattern....they will do the same thing every day ....till so blowhard run around in the woods calling like a fool ... then they will change or shut up ... the next day samething .... just trying to help out the toms know were his girls are ... and were they meet every day... try it out you will see


----------



## M.Magis

firstflight111 said:


> they will do the same thing every day


Ha, that's a good one. Some times/some places yes, but not enough to say it's a fact.


----------



## firstflight111

M.Magis said:


> Ha, that's a good one. Some times/some places yes, but not enough to say it's a fact.


i watch the bird every day .. if you stay small and dont move you will see some more birds ... the biggest birds i shot never made a sound .. just came in.. the jakes go nuts..i could sit and watch them every day ...you find a place that has birds and no hunters .. you will see what i mean... just trying to pass on what i have learned ..... not all turkeys make gobble....just because you dont hear them does not meen there not around ... big toms dont get big from running in .. have you ever herd the storie about the young bull and the old bull ...


----------



## Mushijobah

I correlate the age of toms in the wild directly to luck or a characteristic that doesn't cause it to gobble much, or be as 'randy' as other toms. They aint deer....remember, pea-brain is literal in this case


----------



## Snook

Mushijobah said:


> I correlate the age of toms in the wild directly to luck or a characteristic that doesn't cause it to gobble much, or be as 'randy' as other toms. They aint deer....remember, pea-brain is literal in this case


I agree with this! Ive called in numerous birds for other hunters that have either missed or just simply choked! Now these birds are more educated. Than there are times when several come in together and there is simply that unlucky one that you shoot. The remaining birds get a little more educated. Either way, they live to get a little bigger for the next year.

I have had fit's trying to call a bird in and find out after shooting it was only a 2 yr old. Than I have shot a few with 1.75in spurs that come in running and gobbling dumb as a rock! Simply there are many..many.. reasons why a turkey will or will not come in. I tell everyone that everyday is a different day and you just don't know when a bird will decide to come in whether a jake or mature gobbler. Hunt where their at, stay at it, and make your chances count to be successful.


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> Good advice Pal. Decent advice FF111.....maybe work on the grammar.


ok i am old enough to be you daddy ... when you kill more turkeys you can talk .. for only killen 2 birds does not make you a turkey expert... and say what good and bad advice .. i take guys out an we kill a lot of birds.. heck my 12 year old has kill 8 turkeys in his life time...


----------



## Mushijobah

firstflight111 said:


> ok i am old enough to be you daddy ... when you kill more turkeys you can talk .. for only killen 2 birds does not make you a turkey expert... and say what good and bad advice .. i take guys out an we kill a lot of birds.. heck my 12 year old has kill 8 turkeys in his life time...


OK well you're a little late. Shows how your reading comprehension skills! And that's 3 birds total buster . I've been close to killing many turkeys...just lots of bad luck and some mistakes. Try hunting public/semi-private land in Hocking County all your life and tell me it's easy....Then you will realize whozyurdaddy


----------



## firstflight111

Mushijobah said:


> OK well you're a little late. Shows how your reading comprehension skills! And that's 3 birds total buster . I've been close to killing many turkeys...just lots of bad luck and some mistakes. Try hunting public/semi-private land in Hocking County all your life and tell me it's easy....Then you will realize whozyurdaddy


that were i started turkey hunting lol..we my group have killed 10 so far this year ..4 on the first day of youth should of been 6 ..but the other 2 kids missed ... to really help you out get a blind and go sit and watch ... and listen you will see and hear a lot more birds ... just trying to help ...


----------

